# Would I have to switch banks to get a RedCard debit card?



## Targetking (Sep 6, 2021)

Curious to know.


----------



## jackandcat (Sep 6, 2021)

No.

You can link a Redcard debit card to nearly a checking account at nearly any bank or credit union in the USA.
When you apply for the Redcard debit card online, you will need your bank's full routing number and your account's full 16-digit account number.


----------



## LK18 (Sep 8, 2021)

Most of them just let you sign in to the bank directly now.


jackandcat said:


> No.
> 
> You can link a Redcard debit card to nearly a checking account at nearly any bank or credit union in the USA.
> When you apply for the Redcard debit card online, you will need your bank's full routing number and your account's full 16-digit account number.


----------

